
The Cultural Axis - Vigier
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/10/26/nazi-fascist-cultural-axis/
======
mturmon
People may recognize the author, historian Robert Paxton, from his article
"The Five Stages of Fascism"
([http://theleder.com/docs/Misc/Paxton_Five%20Stages%20of%20Fa...](http://theleder.com/docs/Misc/Paxton_Five%20Stages%20of%20Fascism.pdf)).

It was later extended into a book length treatment
([https://libcom.org/library/anatomy-
fascism](https://libcom.org/library/anatomy-fascism)) which is very
worthwhile, and readable, if you are interested in what he calls
(paraphrasing) the most significant political development of the 20th century.

The discussion, in the OP, of the famous "That's when I reach for my revolver"
quote, was really quite helpful in understanding the layered context of this
enigmatic saying - which turns out to not really reflect the stance of German
fascists towards culture.

~~~
pmoriarty
David Neiwert[1], one of my favorite investigative journalists, often
references Robert Paxton work on fascism when drawing parallels between the
right-wing extremists in the US and fascists.[2]

While the mainstream media is only now beginning to catch on to the phenomenon
of American right-wing extremists, neo-nazis, and white supremacists (mostly
due to the publicity they got as the "alt-right" in Trump's election and the
chaos at Charlottesville), Neiwert has been on their trail for decades. Well
worth reading, if you're interested in this sort of thing.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_neiwert](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_neiwert)

[2] -
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:dneiwert.bl...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:dneiwert.blogspot.com)
"paxton"

~~~
alexanderstears
Does he ever explain why he focuses on right wing authoritarians? Left wing
authoritarianism seems at least as powerful but no one seems to address it.

~~~
Sangermaine
> Left wing authoritarianism seems at least as powerful

This is simply delusional.

Whatever you think of student protesters, they have no actual power
whatsoever. On the other hand, the current Presidential administration has
worrying ties to white supremacist/nationalist movements and has made a number
of alarmingly authoritarian statements.

When "left wing authoritarians" hold the Presidency, or any position of power
whatsoever anywhere, then you can have a discussion about which is worse.

~~~
alexanderstears
By all accounts, the Trump administration seems more constrained by the rule
of law than the Obama administration. Exhibit A being the DOJ settlement money
that the Obama administration steered towards liberal activist groups.

Left wing authoritarians hold significant power in colleges and businesses.
Look at how they handled Bret Weinstein or James Damore.

